

Tips to Supercharge Your Creative Productivity - caracaleo
https://creativemarket.com/blog/2013/04/01/7-tips-to-supercharge-your-creative-productivity/?preview=true&preview_id=3847&preview_nonce=d79b1df58a

======
Cacti
LSD or psilocybin cubensis works pretty well...

------
dankoss
I never really understood mind maps after trying them a couple times. Can
anyone explain why they are better than an outline format, or plain text?

I get that some people think visually (I'm more of an auditory
learner/thinker), but it seems like mind maps make organization and
prioritization harder, rather than easier.

~~~
okr
When iam in meetings, i always doodle. Works pretty well. My mind flows and
its something useful to capture it.

